
Tell HN: New book on Apollo Guidance Computer - doneyles
Readers who enjoyed my paper about the alarms on Apollo 11 (www.doneyles.com&#x2F;LM) should check out my new book, &quot;Sunburst and Luminary.&quot; It&#x27;s a memoir of the Apollo years by a junior engineer at MIT who programmed the lunar landing phase of the mission and enjoyed unusual access to astronauts and NASA bigwigs because flight software was then a new wide-open field. There is more about the book at sunburstandluminary.com and there&#x27;s an interesting review at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hackaday.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;06&#x2F;15&#x2F;hacker-glory-story-sunburst-and-luminary-an-apollo-memoir&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hackaday.com&#x2F;2018&#x2F;06&#x2F;15&#x2F;hacker-glory-story-sunburst-...</a>
======
davegauer
Space travel and computers: two of my favorite things.

Since reading _Digital Apollo_ by David Mindell, I've had a huge appreciation
for the computing capabilities of the Apollo missions. That book was full of
detail, but focused less on the computer than I'd hoped.

I will definitely be checking out your book!

